# A+ PS-2 Rough and Ready



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

I had hoped for a new slingshot for Christmas, but didnt get anything besides ammo, so I ordered a PS-2 Rough and Ready from A+ Slingshots right after Christmas, have been waiting paitently as possible for a couple weeks, finally recieved it yesterday.

Man has this thing exceded my expectations, it is by far the nicest slingshot and my favorite of all that I own. It is supposed to less highly finished than the signature models the company is known for to save a few bucks.

I figured I didnt need it to be so nice that I wouldnt want to use it, and it will see its share of scuffs while hunting and target shooting anyway, I am not sure what is rough about it though, it is VERY well finished, I couldn't have done a better job myself, no rough edges, all very nicely rounded and smooth and symetrical. Even the company logos are bold and easy to read, really looks professional.

It fits my hand perfectly and is a dream to shoot, I have only had it for one day and have already shot better and tighter groups than ever before, my accuracy went up enough to pleasantly surprise me. I had to hang up smaller targets in my catch box and was still hitting them consitantly.

The bands he put on for me are just right, double TBG with a nice leather pouch, lauches my usual 3/8 steel and 5/8 glass very well, I can tell though that these bands have a lot of power left in them and would be better suited for slightly heavier ammo. Its nice to know that my bands can handle heavier hunting ammo as I plan on taking this with me next squirrel season.

All this for around $30-$35 shipped to my door!

I cant imagine what his fancier models are like, definitely a happy customer, and I highly reccomend one if you are on the fence as I was.

The forks are wider than expected being a medium sized model, and they are wider than any other SS I own, I tend to prefer narrow frames and forks but I shoot this so well I don't mind the added girth. Would not hesitate to get a PS-1 now, I was woried a PS-1 might be too small but after handling a PS-2 I think the PS-1 is more of what I expected the PS-2 to be.

Now for some ocular stimulation


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

I am glad I chose this over the Scout, while I am sure the Scout is very nice as well, I cant help but be captivated by beautifully finished wood.

It has character that no polymer ever will and knowing that is was made by a skilled craftmen, with his own hands, and not by a machine in a factory somewhere makes it even more special.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

very nicely finished multiplex( i guess) this one


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> very nicely finished multiplex( i guess) this one


Yep, multiplex.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking slingshot from a great maker!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Be careful with the bands, Mine snapped after less than 100 shots unfortunately. (still a great product though)

But that was on a bb shooter.

Check for holes near the pouch!


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

That was probably a fluke, I had one of those on a bandset from a reputable supplier on here, broke after a hand full of shots, sent it and back and it was replaced at no charge for one that lasted 100's of shots.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

that's a nicely crafted slingshot!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the nice review Fightinggoat!! Keep in touch!!


----------

